# Any idea what it's worth?



## wyattgp (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a Colt MKIV Series 80 Colt Concealed Carry Officers 45 ACP that I purchased new in 1998 (It was only made in 1998). About 2 yrs ago, I sent it to Wilson and had the Armour Tuff Coating put on, Wilson rosewood grips and had it debured for concealed carry. Im a detective and was planning on making this my daily carry gun but I ended up having a springfield 45 issued to me. The gun has less than 50 rounds through it. It's beautiful without a scratch. I also have a Wilson magazine I purchased for it when I had the work done. I have the certification papers from Wilson documenting the work done and accuracy. It's just sitting in my safe and I need some extra cash. A local dealer tells me he will give me $800. Any ideas what you guys think it's worth or what I should ask for it? Is the dealer right?, low? Thanks


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

If he offered you $800 then he was most likely looking at getting somewere in the neighborhood of $1200.00 on resale I'm thinking. Put it up for auction on one of the online sites with a minimun of $800 and see what happens. Good pictures are a must! Speaking of which....all of us would like to see it too! :drooling:


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

I say wait another year to sell it as almost every 1911 handgun is on a 8months to a year back order. Not to mention the price is going up. The gun if you can hold out for a little while if you really want to sell it. if not If you really want to make some money put it up on gunbroker or a auction site like that. If you dont I will buy it for $800 :smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I own a Colt MKIV Officers ACP that I put a set of walnut finger groove grips on. The last offer I turned down was 900.00

Hold on to it. They are not all that easy to find these days and the prices are reflecting that.
Here's mine


----------



## wyattgp (Apr 30, 2009)

*thank you, picture on the way*

thanks to all who responded. i will post a photo of the pistol tomorrow.:smt023


----------



## wyattgp (Apr 30, 2009)

*Can't post a photo apparently*

I guess I cant post any photos. I looked under my control panel and I am not given any option to start an album. If anyone is interested in seeing the pistol Im thinking of selling, you can email me at : [email protected]. I have really high quality photos.


----------

